# Gryffon - hemangiosarcoma.



## Castlemaid

Yesterday afternoon, I said my last good by to Gryffon.

On Wednesday, he started peeing blood. He was at this time, happy, bright, and energetic, and was started on antibiotics for a bladder infection while waiting for the urine analysis report to come back from the lab. 

Friday he wouldn't eat, slept most of the day. Saturday morning, I took him in for an emergency vet appt. He wasn't eating, drinking, peeing at all, was lethargic, and could hardly get up and move without help. The lab results were back, it was not a UTI. Ultrasound showed several masses, his abdomen cavity was full of blood. There was nothing we could do at this stage. He went calmly and peacefully, but his presence is still with me. 

He was a week shy from his 9th birthday, still young-at-heart, and full of light. 

Showing a bit of grey around the muzzle. 









He loved his cats, the cats loved him.









He could be serious, 


















and brave









And sometimes, just a bit weird:







--



























Sleep well big boy - you'll always be with me.


----------



## Nigel

So sorry Lucia.


----------



## tim_s_adams

So sorry to hear this Lucia...you have my heartfelt condolences, cherish the good memories...


----------



## Bramble

I'm so sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough


----------



## Sabis mom

So sorry for your loss. Peace to you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Very sorry for your loss. RIP young boy!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I am so very sorry for your loss.... I remember when you first brought him home...

There are a few boys on this forum that all came home around the same time... They hold a special place for me.. Gryffon was definitely one of them.


----------



## Springbrz

Sorry for loss. He will always be with you in your heart. Rest easy Gryffon


----------



## selzer

What a pretty boy. I am sorry.


----------



## wolfy dog

I am so sorry for losing him. Always seem too soon. He had a great life as shown in the pictures. Heal well.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I am so sorry. Those are beautiful pictures and memories.


----------



## KaiserAus

I'm so sorry for your loss! 
Those are great pics and brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Kibs

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jax08

I'm so sorry Lucia. I lost Jax in December to suspected hemangio on her liver. I truly share your pain and your shock and your emptiness. If you need an ear to empathize, please message me. I'll always be here to listen.


----------



## sebrench

I am so sorry. What a beautiful dog.


----------



## debr1776

I'm so sorry for your loss. It looks like you gave him a terrific life, and I hope you find comfort in your photos and memories.


----------



## sitstay

I am so very sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## mycobraracr

I'm so, so sorry Lucia. :hugs:


----------



## wolfstraum

Run Free Gryffon.......

Very sorry for your loss......so many of our dogs (not just GSDs) are lost to this cancer.....he was far too young and happy to have to leave....


Lee


----------



## nimue

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Castlemaid I am so sorry. Gryffon was a handsome and a very talented GSD. I truly hate this disease it robs us of too many of our companions. Run free sweet boy run free. My thoughts are with you. Take care.


Maggi


----------



## onyx'girl

Gryffon was an *amazing* boy. The photos you shared proved his love for life and what a happy life he had with you.
Hemangio is such a silent killer...I hate it. I am so sorry.
I am hugging his brother tighter today. Sending hugs to you. :hugs:

:halogsd: Run Free Gryffon


----------



## kelbonc

My heart goes out to you. May all the beautiful memories help comfort your broken heart. I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Gryffon run free sweet boy.


----------



## DaBai

Beautiful dog with a beautiful life, rest well!


----------



## Steve Strom

I'm sorry Lucia. Its hard to believe how short 9 years can be.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Oh my God. So sorry.


----------



## cliffson1

So very sorry, Lucia for your loss. He was epitome of the breed, and you are so lucky to have had him.


----------



## holland

so heartbreaking...I am so sorry. Love the pic of him with the cat-what a sweet boy


----------



## carmspack

awww Lucia, awww Gryf--- so very very sorry .


----------



## RoseW

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Sunsilver

So sorry, Castlemaid!

How I HATE cancer...:crying:


----------



## SteelesMom

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksotto333

Words can't express how sorry I am for your loss. Peace be with you.


----------



## Rei

I am so, so sorry. I remember him very fondly.


----------



## Heartandsoul

I'm so very sorry. The pictures you shared are beautiful.


----------



## RuthArt

so little can be said to ease the pain at this time. I just hope the memories
of the wonderful life he had with you, and the cats, will keep your heart
warm for many more years. 

RIP Gryffon


----------



## Suki's Mom

I am so sorry


----------



## CometDog

I am SO SO sorry   Rest in peace beautiful boy.


----------



## Aly

I am so sorry to read this; my condolences. Judging from the photos, your handsome boy was obviously well-loved and very happy in his life with you. I hope that thought can give you some comfort. 

Aly


----------



## Castlemaid

Thank you for the kind words everyone. He was very much loved and admired by those who knew him. He had such a big spirit, I still feel his strength and presence around me. 

It is just so odd not having him here. 

Cliff, I tried to not brag _too_ much, and stay a humble owner with Gryff, but all those who have worked him consider say he is what a true, balanced, working dog should be. It has been an honor to have him in my life.


----------



## GatorBytes

Oh dear. I am so very sorry. We see too often many people join this forum to somehow cope with their loss. People comment out of graciousness and sympathy...
But when we see a member, admin or mod, people we have interacted with for years, it comes as a total shock.


Gryff was one gorgeous dude. RIP little guy.
Sorry for your loss Lucia :crying:


----------



## Shane'sDad

Very Sorry For Your Loss


----------



## robk

I am very sorry about Gryff. Very Sad. Seams so young. I remember him from 7 years ago when I first joined this forum. Its sad to see him go. Rest in peace big guy. 
Rob


----------



## IllinoisNative

I'm so very sorry for your loss. :crying:


----------



## onyx'girl

Thinking of you today, Lucia. The G litters 9th birthday. Gryffon and GloryB are celebrating at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## newlie

So very sorry for the loss of Gryffon and Jax. Rest in peace, sweet boys, you will be missed by all the ones who loved you.


----------



## angelas

I'm so sorry Lucia. I remember baby Gryf pictures and watching him grow up.


----------



## Mary Beth

I am so very sorry. Gryffon was a beautiful gsd with a courageous spirit.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss of Gryffon. What a beautiful Shepherd he was.


----------



## audrienco

Gryffon you were a gorgeous dog! Rest in peace handsome.

I truly hope that all of our dogs who cross over the rainbow bridge are now keeping each other company and having the best time playing, working, and getting into shenanigans together as one large happy and balanced pack.

Hang in here Lucia... we are here for you.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. HUGS!


----------



## Beachlover

What a beautiful boy.....I am so sorry for your loss....I hate cancer....I lost my 9 yr old baby boy Maximus to lymphoma last May....even though I have beautiful baby boy Thor.....Max will always have a place in my heart.....I like what others said about Rainbow Bridge....I like to picture all of our Shepherds playing there! 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arathorn II

Beachlover said:


> ... like what others said about Rainbow Bridge....I like to picture all of our Shepherds playing there!



I like to imagine that too... 

Sorry for your loss, Castlemaid.


----------



## Castlemaid

Thanks all for the kind words. It has been a month, but feels like it was just yesterday.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

just reading this, I am so very very sorry for your loss of this beautiful boy Hugs to you


----------

